# Belonasox Fry



## henningc

I have a few Belonasox fry that will be offered for sale in about 2-3 weeks.

*First*, do your home work, these are for the serious keepers only.

*Next make sure you have a food supply*-They must have live food or they will not eat. Live food consists of daphnia, mosquito larva and 1-2 week old livebearer or 2-4 week old cichlid fry. At some point, say 6-8 weeks livebearer or cichlid fry will be absolutely necesary. Adults eat feeder guppys, rosy reds or gold fish.

*You must* have at least a 20L 0r 30gal tank for these guys once they start growing. 40 Brooders work great. Keep in mind you are talking a 5"-9" fish.

*You must have some sort of floating plants or structures.* At this point they hang under duckweek and plastic coffe can lids-fake lilly pads. You can use plastic plants as well. These fish are shy and the best way to make them happy and personalble is to provide plenty of cover.

The fish offered will not be sexed as this takes another 2-3 months. Later in summer I will have sexed pairs, but with all the food going into them you can expect the money coming out of your pocket. I have several spoken for already, so if you're interested now is the time. I plan to raise one more batch of fry this summer.

P.M. me if interested.


----------

